# Leather Care



## Neil2094 (May 30, 2011)

Quick question,

What is the best way of caring for a leather watch strap, will this help at all? CarrsLeather Oil


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Absolutely but don't overdo it.

Mike


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Saddle soap is a good bet. 

Later,

William


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Intersting - wonder if it's any good for Sofas, Settees and Couches - 710 complaining about them


----------

